# Wake-up call: Apple won’t port iTunes to Linux



## praka123 (May 25, 2008)

> *Wake-up call: Apple won’t port iTunes to Linux*
> 
> *May 23, 2008*
> 
> ...


Read the complete article here:
*ubuntucat.wordpress.com/2008/05/23/wake-up-call-apple-wont-port-itunes-to-linux/


----------



## Dark Star (May 25, 2008)

WHy I would use iTunes ? I just don't like.. when player like Amarok is present who really cares about Itunes


----------



## praka123 (May 25, 2008)

you know,apple is really furious about Linux penetration and open source ofcourse!
reason :FOSS rocks and Linux is the nearest competitor in OS market


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 25, 2008)

hmm dat ws a long story praka........but I don't care abt Apple products, they r for some people with large, long pockets


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 25, 2008)

the real reason is this:

The moment apple ports a bloatware like iTunes that steals every setting of yours to itself, people WONT try to install it.

Look at what happened to real player. People asked real to port real player to linux, got pissed off that their beautiful looking Crystal icons were being replaced with ugly real icons and all file associations handed over to real. So they just grabbed the real linux-native codecs and coded some stuff into xine to make it use them. There are even workarounds for Real Mozilla plugin.

Then imagine what would happen to iTunes. The nessassary features and ipod sync tools, etc will be extracted from the iTunes install, and used to power a mod for AmaroK, Banshee or some other better media player and iTunes removed and purged.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 25, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> WHy I would use iTunes ? I just don't like.. when player like Amarok is present who really cares about Itunes



exacty ...


----------



## sourav123 (May 25, 2008)

> I hate Apple products. I think they’re overrated and overpriced. Apple locks users in more than Microsoft does. Down with DRM! Down with proprietary software!



This looks like me!


----------



## Hitboxx (May 25, 2008)

Er., why would you want any Apple products on Linux? I don't get it. Personally I have no need or even care if a company called Apple exists. Sure if Windows goes away I will miss it but why Apple? It's all a crazy monology of these so called Ubuntians.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 25, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Er., why would you want any Apple products on Linux? I don't get it. Personally I have no need or even care if a company called Apple exists. Sure if Windows goes away I will miss it but why Apple? It's all a *crazy monology of these so called Ubuntians*.



perfectly true.
ubuntu makes linux look like a joke many times.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (May 25, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> the real reason is this:
> 
> The moment apple ports a bloatware like iTunes that steals every setting of yours to itself, people WONT try to install it.
> 
> ...



+1. very well said


----------



## desiibond (May 25, 2008)

Thank god. I can continue using Amarok. iTunes sucks big time. Who knows, you might even see a BSOD in linux due to iTunes


----------



## Pat (May 26, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> perfectly true.
> ubuntu makes linux look like a joke many times.



Care to explain ?


----------



## hellknight (May 26, 2008)

Who needs iTunes when we have AmaroK, Banshee, Exaile and Rhythmbox on Linux..
AmaroK and Exaile are far superb players than iTunes..


----------



## ray|raven (May 26, 2008)

I dont think people care , if Apple does port iTunes or not.
For me , I am more than content with mpd and mplayer.

Why exactly would people go after iTunes when there's better stuff out there that does that already is beyond me.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 26, 2008)

iTunes is not just about iPod management. Even WMP11 can do it, it is also about iTunes Music Store.


----------



## ray|raven (May 26, 2008)

WMP manages iPod's? Since When?


----------



## aditya.shevade (May 26, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> iTunes is not just about iPod management. Even WMP11 can do it, it is also about iTunes Music Store.



+1... I think this is the main reason for 80% of the people who want it on linux. I mean, people who actually do not have windows on their machine are supposed to be good with linux. (supposed to be.. I am not saying that they always are). And if they know that much, then managing iPod from banshee, amarok is also possible.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 26, 2008)

rayraven said:


> WMP manages iPod's? Since When?



*www.mgtek.com/dopisp/


----------



## ray|raven (May 26, 2008)

^Sweet. Thanx for the Info.


----------



## iMav (May 26, 2008)

did any1 read this


> I kind of like the iTunes music store. Will the songs I bought from there be able to play on a Cowon player?
> No. Pop music sucks these days. Don’t support the big labels. Support independent artists.
> But I like pop music. Can’t we convince Apple to port iTunes to Linux?


Quite indicative of Ubuntu support  the guy wants him to change his music taste for the OS 

coming on topic, for iPod management Linux has a great iPod management software, I forgot which application, but it was an already bundled music player in Ubuntu.

For the iTunes store, well it's Apple's wish, their market is not Linux users. Never was.


----------



## ray|raven (May 26, 2008)

^gtkPod is a good iPod management app, But it isnt bundled with ubuntu.
Rhythmbox comes with ubuntu and can sync with iPod's.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 26, 2008)

iMav said:


> did any1 read this
> Quite indicative of Ubuntu support  the guy wants him to change his music taste for the OS
> 
> coming on topic, for iPod management Linux has a great iPod management software, I forgot which application, but it was an already bundled music player in Ubuntu.
> ...


how the hell can music taste affect choice of OS ?
Its not as if Ubuntu or Windows comes with Metallica theme by defualt, is it ? 

And yes, both linux AND windows have great alternate iPod management software. Either you have those dll forking light weight apps for windows, or you have those reverse engineered intergrated apps for linux.

I think Media Management software is sonething which shows your own ineffitiency - I prefer organising them myself, because no software can take into concideration the rules I use to sort music.

iTunes, Windows Media Player, etc often disgust me because while they are really slow, they have no good use. Infact, on windows, I think the sleekest media player is that mplayer2.exe, the mortal remains of WMP6.4 which still rocks.

There are music stores other than iTunes music stores as well. Besides, iTunes music store and almost 99.9999% if the music stores in the business rip people off. The audio quality is not lossless, but still we need to pay more than we do for the CD. Sheesh. Its better to buy CDs or if no CD is available, you get a reason to justify piracy.


----------



## iMav (May 26, 2008)

rayraven said:


> Rhythmbox comes with ubuntu and can sync with iPod's.


yes Rythmbox it was, I enjoyed it. It is one really nice application for iPod owners who are on Linux.



MetalheadGautham said:


> how the hell can music taste affect choice of OS ?
> Its not as if Ubuntu or Windows comes with Metallica theme by defualt, is it ?


I was referring to where the guy tells the other person to stop listening to pop & switch to independent artists


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 26, 2008)

iMav said:


> yes Rythmbox it was, I enjoyed it. It is one really nice application for iPod owners who are on Linux.


Rhythembox is sick, bloated and ugly. Banshee and AmaroK are better.


----------



## hellknight (May 26, 2008)

True.. AmaroK has default equalizer presets... Rhythmbox and Banshee doesn't.. iTunes has become a system hog over the years..


----------



## ray|raven (May 26, 2008)

^You call an app useless just coz it has default equalizer presets? Sheesh.


----------



## praka123 (May 26, 2008)

Rhythmbox works great for me  I like Exaile in Gnome than amarok though.heck,both are the same. 

there is one new player called Listen.I think it got some integrated ipod sync function?


----------



## iMav (May 26, 2008)

At one point of time I started booting into Ubuntu only for Rythmbox & it's iPod sync facility which IMO is better than iTunes when you have not synced your iPod and are manually managing your library.


----------



## hellknight (May 26, 2008)

rayraven said:


> ^You call an app useless just coz it has default equalizer presets? Sheesh.



Nah.. its not like that... Use AmaroK and then use the other two, you'll feel the difference and superiority of AmaroK


----------



## gxsaurav (May 26, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> how the hell can music taste affect choice of OS ?
> Its not as if Ubuntu or Windows comes with Metallica theme by defualt, is it ?



Lolz...you don't understand anything do u? Or is it some psycological flaw in u? 

The support guy told him to change his music taste cos his iPod wasn't working with Ubuntu, how LAME is that 



> we need to pay more than we do for the CD. Sheesh. Its better to buy CDs or if no CD is available, you get a reason to justify piracy.



Wrong. In an album suppose there are 10 songs for Rs 100 but i only like 2 of them, so why buy the whole album at Rs 100 & why not just 2 songs for Rs 20.


----------



## Pat (May 26, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Lolz...you don't understand anything do u? Or is it some psycological flaw in u?
> The support guy told him to change his music taste cos his iPod wasn't working with Ubuntu, how LAME is that



Ever heard of something called as sense of humour ?


----------



## sourav123 (May 26, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Wrong. In an album suppose there are 10 songs for Rs 100 but i only like 2 of them, so why buy the whole album at Rs 100 & why not just 2 songs for Rs 20.



Who is offering songs @Rs. 10/-. Definitely its not Apple. They will ask at least Rs. 50/- per song. Robbers!!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 27, 2008)

sourav123 said:


> Who is offering songs @Rs. 10/-. Definitely its not Apple. They will ask at least Rs. 50/- per song. Robbers!!!


If albums were Rs. 100.- in India, I would be hoarding them


----------



## aryayush (May 27, 2008)

@praka123,
“ubuntucat”, whoever he/she is, spent a lot of time and effort to write that article. It’s a lengthy, well written article—the sort that you have to invest a lot into to be able to get just right. And he didn’t do it just so that someone could hit Ctrl-A, Ctrl-C and paste it all over the Internet. He did it because he wants people to visit his website and read it there.

Posting it here, the full article as it is, is downright thievery. Intellectual property carries a lot of intangible value—a Linux user should be the last person disrespecting that. As an author myself, and on behalf of all other authors in the world, I request you to only post excerpts with a link to the full article in future. You read it and liked it—the least you can do is have the author benefit a little for the great article he has penned down.

Thank you!

---------------------

P.S.: I haven’t read all the discussion going on in this thread because it’s based on a pointless premise. Apple is never porting iTunes over to Linux—you know that, I know that and everyone who knows anything about business knows that. What’s the point of bickering over it?


----------



## praka123 (May 27, 2008)

^dude!I havent posted the complete article !  go see my first post!


----------



## aryayush (May 27, 2008)

You _have_ posted the full article. What the Hell are you talking about!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 27, 2008)

aryayush said:


> P.S.: I haven’t read all the discussion going on in this thread because it’s based on a pointless premise. Apple is never porting iTunes over to Linux—you know that, I know that and everyone who knows anything about business knows that. What’s the point of bickering over it?


The next time you post, please try to read everything. There is no point in adding "_PS: I haven't read a thing because it aint useful for me_", because its obvious from what you post. In threads in this forum, we don't just barge in and comment something looking at the title. There are other places to do that.

Please keep your big over-zealous head thats shaped like an apple in Some Other Thread and leave us alone.


----------



## praka123 (May 27, 2008)

well,I am sorry  I have edited first post.


----------



## mail2and (May 27, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> The next time you post, please try to read everything. There is no point in adding "_PS: I haven't read a thing because it aint useful for me_", because its obvious from what you post. In threads in this forum, we don't just barge in and comment something looking at the title. There are other places to do that.
> 
> Please keep your big over-zealous head thats shaped like an apple in Some Other Thread and leave us alone.



I'd suggest _not_ commenting on people's body shapes, sizes or looks.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 27, 2008)

Yeah, we all know Arya needs to switch to Kabab Parathey


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 27, 2008)

mail2and said:


> I'd suggest _not_ commenting on people's body shapes, sizes or looks.


sorry there. couldn't help it.


gx_saurav said:


> Yeah, we all know Arya needs to switch to Kabab Parathey


[trouble]
gautham runs to the toilet to piss the hell off
[/trouble]

Apple fruit is GOD. don't insult it. You may however, continue insulting Apple the company.


----------



## goobimama (May 27, 2008)

Why are Linux users whining about this? iTunes is not meant for Linux users anyway. A typical linux user likes to customise stuff and iTunes is just the opposite of that.


----------



## mail2and (May 27, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Yeah, we all know Arya needs to switch to Kabab Parathey



Discounting vegetarianism, eh?


----------



## aryayush (May 27, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> The next time you post, please try to read everything. There is no point in adding "_PS: I haven't read a thing because it aint useful for me_", because its obvious from what you post. In threads in this forum, we don't just barge in and comment something looking at the title. There are other places to do that.
> 
> Please keep your big over-zealous head thats shaped like an apple in Some Other Thread and leave us alone.


That was just an explanation for why I wasn’t commenting on the actual content of the thread. My post was only intended to correct praka123’s behaviour and, as you can see, he listened to me and obliged. Thanks to him for that! 

Mission complete. I don’t care what’s going on in the rest of the thread and it’s not necessary that I do. I’m not spamming or anything. The postscript was just to repel posts like yours but, obviously, it has proved ineffective.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 28, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Why are Linux users whining about this? iTunes is not meant for Linux users anyway. A typical linux user likes to customise stuff and iTunes is just the opposite of that.


linux users are not at all whining about this. Its the windows users who want to try linux who are whining about this. Experienced  Linux Users are trying to stay as far far away from iTunes as possible, with some like me loathing bloated media management software and instead prefering the likes of Foobar2000, but it stil makes a good item of discussion when we concider marketing stratagies and how products can be expected to perform in different environments, etc.

This thread is more for speculatory if-this-may-happen-then-what style posts. This serves no practical perpose indeed, but it satisfies our lust for hypothetical situations.


----------



## Faun (May 28, 2008)

real player = badware
iTunes = Nothing spectacular

Exaile = heaven (gnome)
Amarok = heaven (KDE)

Cowon PMP ftw
*www.engadget.com/2008/02/12/cowon-a3-review/
*www.cowonamerica.com/products/cowon/a3/

Incredible video compatibility, extreme codec support, OMG it really pawns

*www.cowonamerica.com/images/products/d2/cowon_d2/tbar11.gif


----------



## Dark Star (May 28, 2008)

Banshee to emerged as a gr8 media player *arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/2008...with-the-banshee-1-0-beta-2-media-player.html  .. The second Media player to surpass its release till version 1


----------



## x3060 (May 28, 2008)

oh god, who really cares for itunes, there are many other good players than itunes....


----------



## Maverick340 (May 28, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> linux users are not at all whining about this. Its the windows users who want to try linux who are whining about this. Experienced  Linux Users are trying to stay as far far away from iTunes as possible, with some like me loathing bloated media management software and instead prefering the likes of Foobar2000, but it stil makes a good item of discussion when we concider marketing stratagies and how products can be expected to perform in different environments, etc.
> 
> This thread is more for speculatory if-this-may-happen-then-what style posts. This serves no practical perpose indeed, but it satisfies our lust for hypothetical situations.



+1
Agree with you ..
I got friends using windows who will try Linux , but they all ask me if their ipods will "run" with Linux. And as soon as you tell them "Umm.. yea.but you _may_ experience a few hitches " , they turn around and walk away. So yea- iTunes need not be ported to linux just as amarok need'nt be ported to windows ( but they are still doing it ) Just make a stable app for syncing your ipod with Linux.


----------

